# Anyone know a good barbeque joint?



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

The hubby and I were just watching Diners, Drive Ins and Dives, and were commenting that there are no real BBQ restaurants around here. But maybe there are. Anyone know of any? Like where you can get pulled pork sandwiches, ribs, brisket, bbq'd chicken..... all the yummy stuff.


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

memphis blues
migz

try these two.... mmm bbq


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you! Memphis Blues looks great!


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Your welcome, go hungry and order the elvis platter. Don't forget to try the deep fried oysters.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, Memphis Elvis platter. Nobody goes home hungry from that.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

there is embers in mission....great pulled pork.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Does the Elvis platter serve more than one person? Is it for two?

Mission sounds good, that's pretty close, I'll have to check that one out too.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends on the eater. I knew someone who ate one. 

But in general, it's for 2 or even more. It just depends on whether you eat a lot of meat, and I mean a lot. If you like 24 oz steaks, this one's for you.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Blech, 24oz would kill me! For two it is lol! Actually it would be for three if we bring our 1 and a 1/2 year old, he can eat as much as an adult sometimes.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't done pulled pork, but I've been known to bbq hundreds of pounds of meat & seafood for a baby girl's birthday before

Gonna have to try this Memphis Blues place but where is one located?

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Has Memphis Blues opened up in south surrey yet? I heard they were going to open up there.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's the locations from their website.

1342 Commercial Drive
Vancouver, B.C.

1465 West Broadway Ave
Vancouver, B.C.

1629 Lonsdale Avenue
North Vancouver, B.C.

#50-2443-161A St., Surrey, BC,


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

here you go guys!

http://www.memphisbluesbbq.com/event.php


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I haven't done pulled pork, but I've been known to bbq hundreds of pounds of meat & seafood for a baby girl's birthday before
> 
> Gonna have to try this Memphis Blues place but where is one located?
> 
> ...


Hahaha....my boy is eating about 6 - 7 oz of steak now at 3 years old. 

There are 3 in great Vancouver, but the closest to you is on Commercial Dr., Anthony. I've always gone to the W. Broadway one though. They also do takeout.

http://www.memphisbluesbbq.com/locations.php


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

oh my.... that show has a lot of influence. lol. when we went to texas last month. one of the top main agenda for the visit is to get barbecue at one of the places they featured in the show. we visited lulings texas. man..... the meat is soooooo gooood!

after seaworld with the kids, we went straight to rudy's bbq where the slogan is "the worst bbq in town". what a bunch of liars!!! but good marketing strategy though. lol.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Never had bbq in Texas, but the bbq's in Georgia are the best I've had so far.


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

had lunch at the one on Commercial for the first time today. Delish. very reasonable pricing too.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

kookus said:


> memphis blues
> migz
> 
> try these two.... mmm bbq


We have a memphis Blues in Kelowna.... deeeeelushious!


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been meaning to Memphis Blues there for YEARS! I have their cookbook, but I can't find it now since we moved in October  I'll have to dig it out.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Damn that menu for Memphis Blue made my mouth water so bad!!!
I have to try that place.

Still swallowing folks.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

there's one on Broadway and Granville. Memphis BBQ?


----------

